# Was für ein Rahmenmodell ???



## Pitbull75 (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

um Welchen Rahmen (Modell) handelt es sich hier und welches Jahr ???
Was hat solch ein Rahmen & Gabel gekostet ????




Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Kai


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (21. August 2013)

Hallo Kai,

das Rad ist ein RED BULL Big Foot aus dem Jahr 2000. Der Preis lag damals mit Shimano Deore Gruppe und Big Fork Gabel bei 1.100,00 DM.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (21. August 2013)

Danke für die Info.

Gruß Kai


----------

